# Phone list



## Nightprowler

I think it would be neat to have in 1 place, phone numbers for SW Ohio lakes and bait store near these lakes. Any body have any join right in...
Paint Creek info line 937-365-1167
Cowen Lake park office 937-382-1096
Caesars Creek info line 513-897-5312
Acton Lake (Hueston Woods) 513-523-6347


----------



## warden

IIndian Lake 1-937-843-2488 Caesar Creek 1-513-897-9334 CJ BROWN 1-937-323-7601 Paint creek/Rocky Fork 1-937-365-1436


----------



## Chuck P.

This is a great idea. 

C.J Brown Bait Shop

The Boat House Marine & Sports Center
1919 Croft Rd.
Springfield, Ohio 45503

Phone: 937.325.1755


----------



## bwhntr4168

excellent idea, prowler you the man!!!


----------



## bsterzenbach

Leen's Carry Out & Bait
2447 Mechanicsburg Rd
Springfield, OH 45503
(937) 342-9102

Open late (no credit cards).


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Perhpas the moderator or owner of this site could create a forum just for that. Because topics go so fast in here that I have a hard time going back and finding certain topics but if we had a forum just for this that would be awesome.

here is another site that might be helpful to you www.thenaturalresource.com


----------



## Nightprowler

B & B carryout on 73 near Caesars Creek 513-897-3685
North Bay Cottages on North Shore Drive (right across the street from Rocky Fork Lake) 937-393-2849


----------



## Nightprowler

Cole's Bait & Tackle
14489 Us Highway 50 W
Bainbridge, OH 45612
Phone: (937) 365-1436 
You can get fishing reports and you MUST call to find out when he's open...his hours change alot and he's not open much before or after dark.


----------



## Nightprowler

Spillway Party Supply near dam and Wellman ramp
7646 Oregonia Rd
Waynesville, OH, 45068
(513) 897-9334

Three B's east side of bridge, just off State Route 73
204 Maple St
Harveysburg, OH, 45032
(513) 897-8329

B & B Carryout Marathon gas station 
2028 E State Route 73
Waynesville, OH, 45068
(513) 897-3685

Heres a map:
http://www.yelp.com/search?find_loc=Waynesville,+OH&cflt=food


----------



## Red The Fisherman

Little Miami River ( & other local waterways)
A&N Outfitters 
227 Main St. Milford, Oh
513-322-1900
www.a-noutfitters.com

Sadly, they are closed.


----------



## Nightprowler

Find phone numbers for many bait shops all over the country. Another great starting place for fishing reports and available bait. http://www.baitnet.com/index.php


----------



## Nightprowler

Bob's Outdoor Supply around Buckeye Lake 740-349-0992
Mary's Bait Shop around Deer Creek 740-869-3597
Salt Fork Outdoor around Salt Fork Lake 740-439-4570


----------



## sevenx

Red The Fisherman said:


> Little Miami River ( & other local waterways)
> A&N Outfitters
> 227 Main St. Milford, Oh
> 513-322-1900
> www.a-noutfitters.com


Thanks Red,
We now have a new Phone Number. 513-444-4009. We will soon be carrying Buckeye Baits Soft plastice for the spin and baitcaster guys. we are easing in to some traditional baits, Buckeye has some great plastics for the LMR and Tribs. Matt started his designs around smallmouth fishing and they are sweet. S


----------



## fished-out

*East Fork Lake*

Boars Head Bait & Carryout
Owner: Mike Arnold
(513) 724-1211
Open 5AM-11PM every day
2818 Williamsburg Batavia Pike


----------



## mystic4314

i could use a little help on the east side of cincy i fish the big O and its tribs alot and if ya want bait its all the way to point pleasant are there any others?


----------



## Nightprowler

Levan's Bait and Tackle
13639 St. Rt. 235 N, Lakeview, Ohio 
(937) 843-3358


----------



## CO_Trout

Fletch posted these numbers on another tread. Good to have, recommend programming into cell phone.
Contact numbers for CC. Ranger office and ODW 
513-932-4080 is the contact number for Warren County Warden.
937-323-1582 is the contact number for Ohio division of watercraft.
Please use these numbers to report unsafe boating or problems at the ramp/park.

Also
1-800-762-2437 report Poachers in Ohio
1-800-945-3543 for Ohio Department of Wildlife. other complaints or concerns.


----------



## johnnywalleye

what is this advertisement doing as the most current fishing topic. a fella just caught a string of 15 in crappie and the first thing you see in this district is a an advertisement. this thread was from july, please delete it.


----------



## fisherman5567

Khans Drive in Carry Out
2714 Valley Street
Dayton, Oh 45404

#937-233-3920

Hours, I think are 10-10 or 9-9 better call first 

Carry Minnows and other live bait as well as a nice assortment of fishing gear/supplies.


----------



## dinkbuster1

Fishermans Headquarters
Keowee Street, Dayton Ohio 
937-222-2224
on Keowee between US 35 and Third st, right across from the Main post office. rod/reel repair, rods/reels, combo's, and all sorts of tackle. carrying worms of all kinds and now MINNOWS! great staff to ask about whats biting locally and where to go. open Mon-Sat 930am-530pm


----------



## ryanhipsher

Caesar's Creek Lake 12-3-08. I started off the morning at 10am and ended around 3pm. I caught 14 crappie, 1 of them was over 12 inches and 3 of them were over 11 inches. They made some delicious sandwiches! They forcasted the high to be 50, but it felt more like 28. The wind was howling at 12-15mph, which made it difficult to hold my boat in position. But all in all not bad for December.
The pictures are loaded on my website. For those of you who have visited my site before today, the audio was messed up and it was saying that you needed to download something to see or hear it, but I got it fixed now and all is running smoothly. Take a look! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## TBONE123456789

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tabuki

Ya Thanks


----------



## Whaler

You can get any number anywhere by dialing 1-800-goog-411 and it's free.


----------



## 2fish

stonelick lake Bucs carry out just south of the boat ramp 513-625-1234


----------



## ABA Ohio

*Jackson Lake *- Front Row Video & Tackle, Oak Hill 740-682-4074
Lakeview Grocery, Oak Hill 740-682-3915

*Ohio River-Ironton*- Tackle Box, Ironton 740-533-1187

*Ohio River-Portsmouth*- Freedom Outdoors, Wheelersburg 740-574-5600

*Tycoon Lake *- Bidwell Bait & Tackle, Bidwell 740-388-8122

*Lake White *- Bill's Bait House, Waverly 740-947-2542


----------



## Yates

Goschinski's fin feather fur
652 st rt 250 easat
ashland, oh 44805
(419) 281-2557

bidwell bait & tackle
14489 st route 554
bidwell, oh 45614
(740) 388-8122

buckeye outdoors
3723 cleveland ave
columbus, oh 43224
(740) 928-3474

causeway sporting goods
2233 greenville rd
courtland, oh 44410

fisherman's quarters
142 s keowee st
dayton, oh 45402
(937) 222-2224

cripple creek bait & tackle
29562 cadiz-dennison rd
dennison, oh 44621
(740) 922-0841

chagrin river bait
140 forest dr
eastlake, oh 44095

grand river tackle
1250 high street
fairport harbor, oh 44077

knox marine
13285 netherland rd
fredricktown, oh 43019
(740) 694-7774

twin rivers marina llc
412 st rt 7 north
gallipolis, oh 45631
(740) 446-6700

doug's tournament tackle
113 wardlow dr
hamilton, oh 45011
(513) 737-6354

gander mountain #193
8001 old troy pike
huber heights, oh 45424
www.gandermountain.com

gander mountain #304
9620 diamond centre
mentor, oh 44060
www.gandermountain.com

great lakes outdoors
14908 n state ave
middlefield, oh 44062
(440) 632-9151

kame's
8516 cleveland ave n
n canton, oh 44720
(330) 499-4558

gander mountain #195
4938 portage street
north canton, oh 44720
www.gandermountain.com

front row video & tackle
306 north front st
oak hill, oh 45656
(740) 682-4074

gander mountain #194
2644 taylor road s
reynoldsburg, oh 43068
www.gandermountain.com

erie outfitters
5404 eastlake rd
sheffield, oh 44054
(440) 949-8934

gander mountain #303
5244 cobblestone rd
sheffield village, oh 4403
www.gandermountain.com

rei lakes fish & camp
3785 crabill rd
springfield, oh 45502

gander mountain #305
2695 creekside drive
twinsburg, oh 44087
www.gandermountain.com

gander mountain #190
2390 niles cortland
warren, oh 44484
www.gandermountain.com

basstek tackle
3950 haines rd
waynesville, oh 45068
(937) 974-1204


----------



## Daddy830

Hamilton Bait & Tackle
1405 Pleasant Avenue
Hamilton, OH 45015
(513) 869-2248
hamiltonbait.com&#8206;


----------

